# lighting help needed



## vee-dub (Aug 23, 2008)

I have read several how-to's on lighting which have all been very helpful. But what are "pin spot lights"/
I would like to light up my columns but would need to do something small due to space issues as they are right up to the sidewalk.
Any ideas?


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

"Pin spots" are just tiny spotlights that have a more focused beam than a flood light. A spot light (think of someone up on stage) has a very focused beam with relatively crisp edges. A pin spot is the same thing, but smaller and more focused. If you put a pin on your columns from a distance, you'll get a decent effect, but if space is a concern, I'd probably go with flood lights, because they'll have a wider beam.


----------

